# Pressurised Co2 setup questions



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am considering a co2 setup. I was thinking a 20oz would be a nice start. 

What do I require. 

Canadian tire refills tanks and my mode of transport is typically limited.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar, for your 25g, a 20oz paint ball canister should last you at the very least 8 months ~ year, so you won't have to worry about going back and fourth all the time. I have a 20oz set up (courtesy of Tabatha) and it's great as it doesn't take up much space.

You will need a regulator, needle valve and a bubble counter at the very least. A solenoid will allow you to sync the CO2 release to the lights. A pH controller is not necessary, but if you've got the money, why not. Also, you will probably need a pH checker just to estimate CO2 levels in the tank.

A set usually comes without the tank, so you have to source them and have them filled yourself. There are always ongoing discussions as to the best places to to have them filled and buy them, but I am not sure of Burlington sources. You can usually find a decent set (regulator, etc) online for anywhere from $170 - $250 (for some of the higher end sets). Best to shop around to get a good deal.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My husband says the local Canadian tire, where he works, does co2 filling.


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you need an adapter to attach paintball cannisters to regulators not meant for paintball cannisters (aquamedic 104)?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if they do sell adapters for paintball to regular thread canisters. I've never seen one before, and I'm pretty sure it would be a popular item to get as it means you never need to buy a regulator that can only be used on one type of canister. Also, another step between the tank and regulator just seems to tempt fate for something to go wrong.

AFAIK, you have to get the regulator to match the tank you want to use.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

this is good to know.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Is this the type of adapter you are looking for?

http://www.williamsbrewing.com/BREWER_S_EDGE_PAINTBALL_REGUL_P1957.cfm

The parts don't seem too expensive, but these guys are in California so shipping might hurt. Unless they had the parts custom made themselves (which I doubt) this is probably off the shelf stuff that can be found elsewhere. If you're lucky, a local home brew place (or possibly welding place) might be able to help you find this north of the border.

DISCLAIMER: I'm not a CO2 user, but I have two family members who are pretty skilled welders a I've got a few home brewing friends...with a lot of DIY CO2 setups and all of them tell me this should be a fairly easy thing to do/find.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am book marking this for futire reference.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> Is this the type of adapter you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.williamsbrewing.com/BREWER_S_EDGE_PAINTBALL_REGUL_P1957.cfm
> 
> ...


Neat! I have never come across this before. Thanks for the link Mr Fishies.

I'm not sure how easy it will be to switch the gauges on those fixtures though (I'm not terribly DIY, and I trust professional production, especially of potentially dangerous fixtures, much much more than my own feeble attempts). I'd be inclined to just get a regulator for whatever system you want to run, as you only really need to change the regulator, everything else can be switched back and fourth.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Neat! I have never come across this before. Thanks for the link Mr Fishies.
> 
> I'm not sure how easy it will be to switch the gauges on those fixtures though (I'm not terribly DIY, and I trust professional production, especially of potentially dangerous fixtures, much much more than my own feeble attempts). I'd be inclined to just get a regulator for whatever system you want to run, as you only really need to change the regulator, everything else can be switched back and fourth.


I also see on the site, if you click the "Previous" link and look at product 5 of 25, they sell just the brass adapter fitting by itself.

Sorry to hijack the thread, but like I said, I'm not an expert at this...so I have a question...why do they suggest new gauges? I would have assumed that say 1000 PSI from small tank is the same as 1000 PSI from a big tank in terms of metering/reading holding behind valves. Have I missed something that would be obvious (obviously dangerous!) if I had more hands on with this type of gear?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

its not a thread hijack to me, these are all interesting questions I haven't even thought of.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

> Sorry to hijack the thread, but like I said, I'm not an expert at this...so I have a question...why do they suggest new gauges? I would have assumed that say 1000 PSI from small tank is the same as 1000 PSI from a big tank in terms of metering/reading holding behind valves. Have I missed something that would be obvious (obviously dangerous!) if I had more hands on with this type of gear?


Clicking on more information and it takes us here: http://www.williamsbrewing.com/product2.cfm?UserID=1917799&jsessionid=3030d5cd3940e$0F$A2$&Product_ID=1957
"This shows an older Micromatic brass regulator before and after the conversion. Note that the regulator must now sit on top of the paintball tank, versus to the side as before with a larger tank."

My guess is it seems to place the regulator in a more preferred position so the airlines run straighter.


----------

